# Voting Poll: PotM August 2012



## Overread (Sep 1, 2012)

Here we go for August - time to cast your votes; good luck to all those with nominated photos!

Dauden by Compaq






Dead Train by charlie76





Eldorado by nightflowre





Ethnic Lady by nightflowre





What did you say by mishele





My Cat the Owl by cgipson1





Aw... Beans by ottor





Drink Milk by afoto





Flower Heart by cgipson1





The Ponies by Steve5D





Bord by Compaq





Dolomites by carlos58





The Ease of Falling by bleeblu





Eyes by RhysPhotographme 





Osprey Quest by coastalconn





Oliver by afoto





diptych by Lisa_13 (link needed)


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Sep 1, 2012)

So many amazing ones this month!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 1, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> So many amazing ones this month!



INDEED! This might just be the best single month EVER!!!! LOTS of good shots to choose from....very tough choice!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Sep 1, 2012)

Its going to be really close this month!


----------



## j28Photography (Sep 3, 2012)

Really tough to choose which one.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Overread.... QUESTION! What are the rules if a nominated photo was ORIGINALLY posted months ago... and then was recently reposted? Is it ok to nominate it in that circumstance? Obviously many new members would not know it was a repost.


----------



## yerlem (Sep 3, 2012)

Ugh, I feel it's not even fair for just one of them to win....


----------



## Overread (Sep 3, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Overread.... QUESTION! What are the rules if a nominated photo was ORIGINALLY posted months ago... and then was recently reposted? Is it ok to nominate it in that circumstance? Obviously many new members would not know it was a repost.



The only rule is that the nominated photo is posted during the nomination month. We don't really have the resources or setup on site to fully ensure that a photo hasn't been posted on the site before. So it does (and has) happened that photos posted for a second or third time around the site do get nominated. 
It's really normally not a bother provided that its clear the person isn't just reposting the same photos month after month to get into the competition.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Overread said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Overread.... QUESTION! What are the rules if a nominated photo was ORIGINALLY posted months ago... and then was recently reposted? Is it ok to nominate it in that circumstance? Obviously many new members would not know it was a repost.
> ...



Gotcha... just wanted to clarify that!  Thanks!


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 4, 2012)

I've noticed several photos posted multiple times, at different times and in different threads, recently, although in those cases at least, I didn't get the impression the repetitive posting was meant to garner attention for this contest. Still, it's kind of annoying and it makes you wonder what people are thinking. Meh..


----------



## wwalford (Sep 9, 2012)

Some amazing photo's . I like.  Nice pick.

Wesley
wwalfordPhotography.weebly.com


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow. Great month. This was a hard choice.

I voted for CoastalConn's Osprey. Mostly cause it's a lovely shot, technically perfect...and a whole lotta luck went into this one.

Great catch, Coastal...I mean osprey.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 22, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> I've noticed several photos posted multiple times, at different times and in different threads, recently, although in those cases at least, I didn't get the impression the repetitive posting was meant to garner attention for this contest. Still, it's kind of annoying and it makes you wonder what people are thinking. Meh..



Yeah, I feel like I've seen that floating in the bathtub shot about 47 times on here. Not sure what that's all about.


----------



## panblue (Sep 22, 2012)

Great selection of images. Tough to choose one! GLA!


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 23, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Wow. Great month. This was a hard choice.
> 
> I voted for CoastalConn's Osprey. Mostly cause it's a lovely shot, technically perfect...and a whole lotta luck went into this one.
> 
> Great catch, Coastal...I mean osprey.



Thank you!  It was only 95% luck   I stalked the Ospreys for at least 3 weeks to figure out their habits.  Things like what tide they were most active at, where the sun would be, even the wind direction (they almost always take off into the wind) Then I stalked them each morning for a week in a certain spot with a camo shirt hidden behind a rock pile.  The best thing about this experience was that it actually dripped on me!


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 23, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> jamesbjenkins said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Great month. This was a hard choice.
> ...



See after hearing that, I love that shot even more. Too cool.

I don't think I'll ever have the patience or enough free time to shoot birds.


----------



## Erica. (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree that it's a shame only one will win. Great job everyone.


----------



## Overread (Oct 1, 2012)

And after a long month its over - and after a very mixed bag of votes it seems that the camo shirt, getting dripped on and all the hours were well worth it and  CoastalConn's Osprey has taken the win!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 1, 2012)

Congrat's Coastalconn.


----------

